# Drop bars - Let's see em and opinions



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

All,

I got a chance to ride the Dirt Research today and figured the fit kind of lends itself to a drop bar. I've been kind of hankering to build a drop bar bike anyway, so this is as good a time as any. So, my questions are:

What bars have you used and which of them did you prefer? Why?

Midge versus Gary. I saw another thread in the 29er forum about the two and the Gary looks kind of attractive because it is shallow and cheap. Thoughts?

Stem length? I've got a 135 on the bike now with a very low riser bar. I'll need a shorter stem with more rise? I had a drop bar on the gigantic stumpjumper many years ago for a very short time and the stem I used for the flat bar just seemed way too long for the Specialized dirt drop bar I was using. Is that right?

I don't know if maybe I should consider a mustache bar. I have one and it would make my wife happy if I stopped buying bike part. I used the mustache on an old road frame I had and kind of liked it. Kind of a different aesthetic though.

I appreciate any help


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-Brazed let me try out one of his bikes set up with drop bars and I really ended up liking it.

I put them on my Slingshot single speed and like them more every time I use them. I'm now building a geared Potts with drops as well.

As a vintage guy, there is only one bar to use...original WTB's.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I had a dirt drop for a while and gave it away :madman: 

The midge and gary seem pretty close to the dirt drop and much easier to find. The new WTB drop bar looks more like a whacked road bar. They look to have really deep drops even.

So what did you find you had to do regarding stem length? Obviously you wouldn't ride that bike with a flat bar on that big riser stem, right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> So what did you find you had to do regarding stem length? Obviously you wouldn't ride that bike with a flat bar on that big riser stem, right?


I've not tried any other versions of dirt drops...so I'm really no help there.

SSMike is probably a good guy to ask about that.

As for position, imagine where your hands would be in that picture if it had something like a 130mm stem with a little rise and flat bars. Should put you right about the same place as where your hands would be if you were riding in the drops.

General rule of thumb is that your saddle height is even with the tops of the drop bars. 
Stem length is much shorter with a whole lot of rise.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I've used a few different drop bars off road...

WTB _Off-Road Drop Bar_ :The standard by which all other off-road drop bars are measured and a personal favorite of mine. Shallow drop, W-I-D-E flare, not much room to ride on top of the bar, if you're into such things.

Nitto Dirt Drops: Very roadlike, fairly deep drop, not much flare. Similar to a randonneuring bar.

Ibis Dirt Drop: Somewhere between the WTB and Nitto.

Midge: My other favorite. Shallow drop, wide flare(not as wide as the WTB) but the bar itself is wider. Better control in the drops and more space to ride on top, if you're into such things.

Haven't tried the Gary(which appears to be the love child of the Midge and the original WTB) nor the new WTB (which appears to be the spawn of the original WTB, the Salsa Bell Lap with a sprinkling of Midge thrown in for the hell of it)

BTW,

Rumphy's correct, ssmike would be the best person to ask.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Saddle height I figured would be about like what you describe. Similar to the position on my old road bikes, or on that bike currently with a low riser bar. I figure for a stem length I'll get the bar first and lay it on top of the current setup and see where the bar clamp area of the bar falls to get a general idea, then work from there.

This will be interesting. I figure it will feel more like riding on barends on a flat bar than the drops on a road bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Do a search. There has been 2 or 3 big threads discussing this very topic.

The Midge is a copy of the WTB bar, btw... Its a little shallower though I think I heard.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The other thing to do...get or borrow a CAT fit finder stem (or it's Salsa counterpart). That'll help figure out what stem size you need.

In my case, I need a custom stem made.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Do a search. There has been 2 or 3 big threads discussing this very topic.
> 
> The Midge is a copy of the WTB bar, btw... Its a little shallower though I think I heard.


I did a search. It's kind of hard to tell from the subject line what the contents are of each thread. About 4 pages into the results I found a couple threads that offered info about what levers to use, etc. The aforementioned thread in the 29er forum comparing the gary and the midge was helpful too. Not entirely what I was looking for though. Mostly I am interested in what people like regarding fit and style of bar.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Mostly I am interested in what people like regarding fit and style of bar.


Fit: top of the drop should be around the level of your seat +/- depending on whether you feel more comfortable sitting more upright or down low. Also, if you prefer riser bars, you might want to be on the plus side. If you like flat bars, level to minus side.

Style: flared ends like the original WTB or Midge bar are best. While I like moustache bars on commuter/all-rounder type bikes, I don't dig them as a pure off-road bar as much as the original WTB bar. I also like the old Ibis drop bars. Here's a photo of a bike with the Ibis bar. It's really an old Cinelli shape with the end twisted out instead of flared like the WTB.

Here's another link to an article about drop bars on mountain bikes. And another drop bar bike with WTB drops.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

I like the WTB dropbars, RM2. They come with a Specialized and WTB logo stamped in. I recently bought the Specialized dropbars that were originally used on the Specialized Rockcombo. They are deeper than the WTB's, with less flare and wider in the topsection. 
SSMike or other: do you know more about this Specialized Offroad dropbar.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Pottser said:


> I like the WTB dropbars, RM2. They come with a Specialized and WTB logo stamped in. I recently bought the Specialized dropbars that were originally used on the Specialized Rockcombo. They are deeper than the WTB's, with less flare and wider in the topsection.
> SSMike or other: do you know more about this Specialized Offroad dropbar.


That bar kind of splits the difference between the WTB bar and the Bridgestone/Nitto bar with its very slight flare. It's probably closer to the new WTB bar.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


nice pedals


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm not sure if this adds much to the discussion, but it has some comparative measurements of the bars that have been discussed.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's my drop-bar 1x8. Just a parting shot of it before I change it to a 69er and put a Mary bar on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> nice pedals


Perhaps I can hook you up with a set. :skep:

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> nice pedals


Nice stem


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Perhaps I can hook you up with a set. :skep:
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:


i'd settle for that tire on the back


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Nice stem


At least it'll be easier for me to get it back to you soon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> i'd settle for that tire on the back


That thing was sitting up in the rafters of Cupertino Bike for yeeeears. Since as long as I can remember. I felt bad, so I bought it.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

hollister said:


> nice pedals


LOL!!! I was tempted but decided not to go there.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Not fans of the Svelte pedals huh? I guess pedals aren't supposed to be considered 'consumables'

Anyway, lots of good pics and info. I think I have an idea of what to go with now. Just need to convince meine frau it's something that needs to get done


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

So do the Midge bars require road levers? I'm assuming the original WTB Off-Road Drop required road levers(?). 
I'm currently running a disc front and V-brake rear on my Yo Eddy! SS and can't afford/justify changing the brakes, wheel and fork.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

You can get linear compatable road levers, Diacompe 287-V, though I don't suppose that helps much if you are using a hydro disk in the front. I think Avid also makes mech disc brakes that are compatible with standard road levers.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

IF52 said:


> You can get linear compatable road levers, Diacompe 287-V, though I don't suppose that helps much if you are using a hydro disk in the front. I think Avid also makes mech disc brakes that are compatible with standard road levers.


anyone tried a HS-66 road hydro lever with a disc caliper yet?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

IF52 said:


> You can get linear compatable road levers, Diacompe 287-V, though I don't suppose that helps much if you are using a hydro disk in the front. I think Avid also makes mech disc brakes that are compatible with standard road levers.


Well I guess I could try them on another bike that has V's.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> I think Avid also makes mech disc brakes that are compatible with standard road levers.


They need to be modified to work correctly. Fillet-Brazed made this mod to work with drops on his Haro Mary with Avid Mech's if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Are you guys saying I shouldn't make those Svelte petals part of the final build?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Are you guys saying I shouldn't make those Svelte petals part of the final build?


no, they make the bike


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> They need to be modified to work correctly. Fillet-Brazed made this mod to work with drops on his Haro Mary with Avid Mech's if I'm remembering correctly.


iirc he did a mod to shorten where the cable was pinched on the arm

http://www.sram.com/en/avid/mechanicaldiscbrakes/bb7road.php

still wanna know if the HS-66 thing would work though


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Are you guys saying I shouldn't make those Svelte petals part of the final build?


I'd paint the frame to match the pedals if I were you.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> They need to be modified to work correctly. Fillet-Brazed made this mod to work with drops on his Haro Mary with Avid Mech's if I'm remembering correctly.


He modified regular mountain discs because that's what he had. Avid does make a road disc brake that is compatible with drop bar levers - STI levers included.

And yes, all drop bars require a drop bar levers. The clamp size between drops and flat bar levers is different.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> I'd paint the frame to match the pedals if I were you.


Good call.

"Can you paint my Steve Potts 'anodized blue'? Thanks."


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Upchuck said:


> So do the Midge bars require road levers? I'm assuming the original WTB Off-Road Drop required road levers(?).
> I'm currently running a disc front and V-brake rear on my Yo Eddy! SS and can't afford/justify changing the brakes, wheel and fork.


_ALL_ dropbars "require" road levers. Flat bar levers clamps can be bored out to fit on but the ergonomics are weird.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Here is one of mine with the old WTB drops:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

now I'm dizzy


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Good call.
> 
> "Can you paint my Steve Potts 'anodized blue'? Thanks."


No expense should be spared to match those pedals, I think Rustoleum makes a rattlecan with a finish that looks like anodizing.

Be the first kid on the block with an anodized _steel_ frame!!! :crazy:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

WTB-rider said:


> No expense should be spared to match those pedals, I think Rustoleum makes a rattlecan with a finish that looks like anodizing.
> 
> Be the first kid on the block with an anodized _steel_ frame!!! :crazy:


i think you onto something here..


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Here is one of mine with the old WTB drops:


That bike would be great in camo, meaning it would be harder to see and that would be great.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

hollister said:


> i think you onto something here..


Yeah, or _on_ something


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

dick said:


> That bike would be great in camo, meaning it would be harder to see and that would be great.




I've tried several. The On One Midge rides best. But it definitely looks ugly like a girls bike bar :madmax:


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

badbushido said:


> I've tried several. The On One Midge rides best. But it definitely looks ugly like a girls bike bar :madmax:


I wonder if that would work on my bike but still use the salsa stem I have. He is using one of those syntace riser adapter thingies.....will that work on any stem? I need a custom stem size but that would work if it fits....

I imagine many people have the same problem.

Oh btw should I buy a cunningham fit finder stem that I found at a bike shop? I know they dont care about it.

Will


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Williwoods said:


> Oh btw should I buy a cunningham fit finder stem that I found at a bike shop? I know they dont care about it.
> 
> Will


Without a second thought.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Heeeeere's Johnny!

From the 1991 Tioga catalog


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Heeeeere's Johnny!
> 
> From the 1991 Tioga catalog


Classic JT.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

That doesn't count  

Isn't that from when we was also riding for Motorola or 7-Eleven or whatever and he wanted his road and mtn bikes to be set up with exactly the same position?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

So enlighten a drop-bar noob. Are the Specialized/WTB RM-2 bars the original WTB Drops? Or were they a repro of the originals?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

IF52 said:


> That doesn't count
> 
> Isn't that from when we was also riding for Motorola or 7-Eleven or whatever and he wanted his road and mtn bikes to be set up with exactly the same position?


It's from the 1991 Tioga catalog. His jersey says Tioga.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> It's from the 1991 Tioga catalog. His jersey says Tioga.


Um, yeah. So he would have been riding for Motorola at the time. And if I remember correctly, he wanted his mtn bikes to be set up the same as his road bikes so he wouldn't have a hard time adjusting when he switched between the two.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> So enlighten a drop-bar noob. Are the Specialized/WTB RM-2 bars the original WTB Drops? Or were they a repro of the originals?


The originals were Cinelli 64s custom bent by Charlie Cunningham. But yes, the RM-2 is the other (mass produced) original. The Midge bar, Jones H bar, etc are all sort of off-shoots from Charlie's original hand placement positioning.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Um, yeah. So he would have been riding for Motorola at the time. And if I remember correctly, he wanted his mtn bikes to be set up the same as his road bikes so he wouldn't have a hard time adjusting when he switched between the two.


Yep. It was 7 Eleven though as sometimes he'd wear those shorts with a Yeti jersey that year which was 1990 I believe...


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

FB, did the Cinelli 64's have anything stamped on them? 
Were the RM-2's made with the same drop and flare as the Cinelli's?
I'm familiar with Jones & On-one offerings, but I'd like to try some original WTB's. They seem to be the "holy grail" among discerning drop bar enthusiasts. Well, I'm sure there are some of you who only feel the Cinelli was the way to go... 


Fillet-brazed said:


> The originals were Cinelli 64s custom bent by Charlie Cunningham. But yes, the RM-2 is the other (mass produced) original. The Midge bar, Jones H bar, etc are all sort of off-shoots from Charlie's original hand placement positioning.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep. It was 7 Eleven though as sometimes he'd wear those shorts with a Yeti jersey that year which was 1990 I believe...


Yeah, but there was a team sponsorship change right around the time he was a pro roadie. He started with 7-Eleven and then they dropped the team and Motorola picked up the role as title sponsor. So he ended his career as a roadie with Motorola.

Based on the Yeti he is on though, you are right, the picture is from 90ish as he also switched to that Technium right around 91 or so.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I scanned this 1987 Bridgestone catalog for this thread, because, DUH, it's a drop bar thread.

After I scanned it and enlarged it on my computer, I realized that I'M IN THE PICTURE.

I'm at the far right in the enlarged version of this photo taken in Crested Butte. Also recognizable are John Kirkpatrick with the Ross jersey, and Kay Peterson, seated far left.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

That's funny. You're the one rummaging throught what looks like a Mtn Smith Tour Pack?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

IF52 said:


> That's funny. You're the one rummaging throught what looks like a Mtn Smith Tour Pack?


Far right, baseball cap (pre-helmet days), rummaging through something that looks bigger than any fanny pack I can remember having.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*More Bridgestone*

Here's a link to more MB-1 info.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> ...Kay Peterson, seated far left.


Hmmm, that's my (estranged) Mother-in-law's name. I'm pretty sure that's not her, the most exercise she ever got was climbing in and out of her car.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Far right, baseball cap (pre-helmet days), rummaging through something that looks bigger than any fanny pack I can remember having.


aren't you sueing briggestone for image rights? :thumbsup:


----------

